# Can't get Audio Through HDMI from PC (Onkyo TX-SR608)



## IamJohn (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi all,

I have an ONKYO TX-SR608 and am having trouble getting audio to play from my PC through an HDMI cable. I can hear sound when using the AUX INPUT LINE IN, so I know the speaker set up is correct. Also, I did have audio through the HDMI when I first set the receiver up up, but after I rebooted my computer, it stopped working.

On my computer's control panel it says that NVIDIA High Definition Output is not plugged in. I've tried reinstalling the driver, but that hasn't done anything. 

I'm really not sure what the problem is. I'd appreciate any help you guys could give.

Thanks!


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

What is the brand/model of the video card?


----------



## IamJohn (Mar 15, 2011)

mechman said:


> What is the brand/model of the video card?


Nvidia GeForce 9300M GS


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

I would try these steps:

Flash your BIOS to the latest available on your mobo manufacturers website 

Make sure that your sound is set to "internal" in the BIOS

Download the latest nvidia drivers for your mobo from the nvidia website and be sure to uninstall your current drivers before installing the new ones

At this point you should have HDMI as an option in your sound control panel

Hopefully that works!

Edit: I just noticed you said it was working before a restart - I would try reinstalling the drivers to see if windows somehow disabled something on its own. No BIOS update should be required. Also try turning on the computer after the receiver is on.


----------



## anjenaire (Apr 20, 2011)

Also make sure the Digital Output is selected as the default in the sound options. I have had the same issue and the sound option gets switched off the digital (and through the video card) back to the on-board sound card occassionally. (Probably after a security upgrade). I am not sitting in front of my PC so I can't tell you the exact setting but it should have the word "digital" in it.


----------



## SiriusBlack (Apr 26, 2011)

did you manage to make this work. i also have an av receiver (mine's a Sony) but I am able to get hdmi audio from my pc without a problem. sorry i am not much of a help.


----------

